#  Krankheiten >   HWS Syndrom/ Blockade...... >

## kleine-seli

Hallo,
ich habe jetzt schon ziemlich lang eine Blockade der HWS (ich kann meinen Kopf nicht nach rechts kippen und drehen). Im Sommer fing das an, ganz plötzlich beim Haare zusammenbinden. ich glaub ich hatte es da dann ungefähr einen Monat lang. Hab auch Krankengymnastik gemacht! Dann fing es im September schon wieder an, wieder beim Haare zusammenbinden. seit dem habe ich es ununterbrochen. einmal war auch wieder eine Situation wo es sich verschlimmert hatte. Ich war dann auch bei verschiedenen Orthopäden habe Röntgenbilder machen lassen auf denen nichts zu sehen ist! Gehe jede Woche zur Krankengymnastik. Und auch das ist komisch. Nach der Behandlung ist es besser, ich kann meinen Kopf drehen und kippen---besser als vorher! Das hält dann vielleicht eine Stunde an und dann ist wieder alles wie vorher auch :-( Es ist auch einfach alles total angespannt. Doch woher kommt das das alles so angespannt ist. Es wurde schon vermutet das das auch psychisch ist, weil ich mich auch unter druck setzte mit der Schule, aber das kann nicht der ganze Grund sein. Ich bin auch schon eingerenkt worden--hat aber auch nichts gebracht, dei Muskeln haben es anscheinend wieder zurückgezogen! Jetzt wollen wir ein MRT machen...... Hat noch jemand eine Idee was das sein könnte und wie ich mir vielleicht den Alltag erleichtern kann, wegen den Schmerzen?..... 
ich bedanke mich schonmal im Vorraus! 
liebe Grüße Seli

----------


## Christiane

Hallo seli, 
knöcherne Probleme (Fehlstellungen der Wirbel etc) wurden durch das Röntgen ausgeschlossen. Das MRT stellt Weichteile besser dar. Mal schauen, was dabei herauskommt.  
Machst du die gezeigten Übungen eigentlich zuhause weiter? Was macht die Kollegin genau mit dir?
Du kannst im Notfall die Muskeln mit feuchter Wärme lockern: mach ein Handtuch nass, wringe es aus und leg es auf eine Wärmflasche. Ca 30 Minuten einwirken lassen. Wenn dir die Wärme zuviel wird, brichst du vorher ab. 
Und berichte mal, was bei dem MRT herausgekommen ist.

----------


## kleine-seli

Hi Cristiane,
lieb das du dich meldest! Eigentlich ist es mehr Physiotherapie! Ich glaube sie mobilisiert aber ich bin mir nicht sicher. Sie hat auch zu mir gesagt, dass man auf einem Röntgenbild nicht alles sehen kann! Also könnte es durchaus sein das ein oder mehrere Wirbel verkantet sind-bin ja auch eingerenkt worden. Das mit der feuchten Wärme is ne gute Idee, weil is schon gut wenn sich das vielleicht mal entspannt, und nicht nur nachts wenn ich liege- denn morgend wenn ich aufstehe ist es ja auch besser weil es im Liegen entlastet wird. 
Dankeschön 
liebe Grüße Seli

----------


## bas

Ich hab das Problem seit mehr als zehn Jahren und bin von einer Krankengymnastik zur anderen, Roentgen, MRT, Akupunktur... Gefunden wurde absolut nichts. Nur "alterstypische Abnutzungserscheinungen" - mit 24. Inzwischen habe ich die Aerzte und Krankengymnastik aufgegeben. 
Wenn ich viel Stress habe oder z.B. mein Ex-Freund mit seiner neuen Freundin zum Abendessen kommt  :angry_10: , kann ich sicher, dass die Schmerzen nicht lange auf sich warten lassen. 
Was  sehr gut hilft, wenn ich de Schmerzen nicht aushalte und mich nicht mehr bewegen kann, sind 800 mg Ibuprofen. Nachts schlafe ich oft mit 'nem Heizkissen auf dem Kopfkissen. Soll man eigentlich nicht, aber der Vorteil gegenueber Waermflaschen oder Kirschkernkissen ist, dass es die ganze Nacht heiss bleibt.  
Aber das sind natuerlich alles keine Dauerloesungen. Das einzige was (zumindest mir) WIRKLICH hilft, ist Sport. Schau, dass Du was findest, was Dir Spass macht und gut fuer den Ruecken ist. Ich fand die Uebungen bei der Krankengymnastik nie wirklich so toll. Ich hatte dann meine Aerztin mal darum gebeten, dass sie mir "Krankengymnastik am Geraet" verschreibt. Hat mir sehr viel mehr Spass gemacht, nur leider hab ich momentan keine Moeglichkeit, ins Fitnessstudio zu gehen. Aber frag da einfach mal nach, was fuer Sportarten empfehlenswert sind. Wie gesagt - es sollte Dir auch Spass machen, da Du das sonst nie lange durchhaeltst und dann wieder mit Rueckenschmerzen rumlaeufst.

----------


## kleine-seli

hallo
danke für die antwort. sport mache ich schon :-) ich gehe ins fitnesstudio und mache dort wirbelsäulengymnastik mit. eigentlich voltigiere ich auch, das kann ich aber im moment nicht, da die beschwerden da nach demm training immer schlimmer sind. mal schauen was bei dem mrt rauskommt, ich vermute nichts. dann geh ich zu einer heilpraktikerin--vielleicht habe ich einen mineralienmangel ( ich bin ein ovo lacto veggie) als fehlt mir mit sicherheit einiges. momentan nehem ich schüßlersalze (magnesium phosphoricum oder so) un ich nehme Drüfusan ich glaub es wird so geschrieben. ich teste grad aus ob dadurch was besser wird---da auch meine gesichtsfarbe alles andere als gesund ist.
liebe Grüße Seli

----------


## Justitia

Hallo Seli, 
wie äußert sich denn Deine ungesunde Gesichtsfarbe? (Hast Du z.B. dunkle Ränder unter den Augen?) Ist Deine Zunge belegt? Wenn ja wie? Wie lange bist Du schon Vegetarier?
In dem Drüfusan ist übrigens magnesium phosphorikum D6 schon mit drin.  
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Christiane hat dir ja feuchte Wärme empfohlen. 
Ich weiß noch als bei mir das mit dem Kreuz anfing. Hat mir die Therapeutin immer auch heiße Rolle gemacht.  
Sie meinte das könnte ich zu Hause auch, hilft dir sicher auch. 
So gehts ein Handtuch falten und ganz fest zusammenrollen. Ganz fest. Wasser im Wasserkocher kochen, dann an einer Seite der Rolle rein schütten, langsame so das sich das Wasser schön langsam nach aussen arbeitet. aber nicht nach unten, das man si enoch gut halten kann.  
Dann mit der heißen Spitze kurz neben der Wirbelsäule kurz dran tupfen und neben der Wirbelsäule entlang bzw den Muskel. Immer nur kurz antipsen.  
Hilft gut.

----------


## kleine-seli

*Hallo,* *echt lieb das ihr mir helft.* @Justitia: Ja meine Physiotherapeutin meinte das ich dunkle Ränder unter den Augen habe mir selbst fällt dies nich so aus, auf den Wangen bin ich meist sehr rot und ich um den mund ist es oft weiß (milchbart) die zunge ist etwas weiß belegt. Hm gute Frage, wie lang bin ich schon Veggie..? hm ich denke so 4 Jahre davor hatte ich glaub nochmal 2 jahre wo ich nur sehr wenig "totes tier" gegessen habe nur Salami danke für deine Antwort.  @sun: danke für den Tip das is bestimmt noch eine Gute Idee :-) vor allem so ausführlich beschrieben, danke für die Mühe  liebe Grüße Seli

----------


## Christiane

Kannst du vom Voltigieren nicht auf Reiten umsteigen? Dann hast du auch den Kontakt zum Pferd und hast dabei diese vielen Drehungen und Wendungen nicht? 
Wann ist das MRT? Bin schon gespannt, was dabei herauskommt. Und eine Untersuchung bezüglich deiner Ernährung wäre vll auch ratsam. Veganer leiden häufig unter Eisen- und/oder Vitamin B Mangel. Ehrlich gesagt, halte ich nicht viel davon, ohne Untersuchung zu Schüssler-Salzen zu greifen. Das ist mir zu ungezielt. Investiere dein Geld lieber in eine Ernährungsberatung. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Justitia

Hallo Seli, 
bei Deiner besonderen Ernährungsform wird es Dir wohl nicht gelingen genügend Vitamin B 12 aufzunehmen. Dies müßtest Du extra ergänzen. Deine dunklen Augenränder und die geröteten Wangen könnten ein Hinweis auf Eisenmangel sein. Es ist schwer genügend Eisen aufzunehmen bei Deiner Ernährungsform. 
Im Reformhaus gibt es Kräuterblut, dass sehr Eisenhaltig ist. Nahrungstechnisch wäre für die Eisenversorgung auch Rote Beete vorteilhaft.
Ein typisches Merkmal bei Eisenmangel ist das Kälte den Schmerz besser lindert. Kannst Du ja vielleicht ausprobieren. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## kleine-seli

Hallo, @Christiane: hi danke für die Antwort. Ich habe wenn ich mich recht erinnere am 05.03. ein Termin fürs MRT. Danach wollte ich dann mal zu einer Heilpraktierin gehen, die dann austestet was mir fehlt also an Mineralien. Aber ich bin kein Veganer nur Vegetarier. Naja auf jeden fall weiß ich, dass irgendeines der mineralien in dryfosan mir gut tut, weil mir die Haare nicht mehr so ausfallen da ist echt vill der Unterschied zu merken. was mir fehlt, werde ich dann ja noch rausfinden wenn es getestet wird  :Smiley:  liebe Grüße   @Justitia: Danke für die Tipps, hm was stimmt denn nun, mir wurde gesagt das meine roten Wangen auf Magnesiummangel hinweißen! Ist es nun Eisen oder Magnesiummangel :Huh?: ? vielleicht weiß ja jemand mehr darüber! Aber mit Kälte stimmt bei mir garnicht, ich habe sogar mal bei einer prellung wärme angewandt weil mir kälte zu unangenehm war! Und die Wärme hat das alles irgendwie entspannt. Aber generell soll ich meinen Hals warm halten, ich trage immer einen Schaal sogar im Sportunterricht, weil wenn ich den Schaal längere Zeit nicht anhabe merke ich wie es wieder anfängt weh zu tuen, schlimmer wird. Den schmerz kann ich irgendwie garnicht beschreiben das is so ne Mischung aus ziehen und stechen..... Naja danke für die Antwort  :Smiley:   liebe Grüße

----------


## kleine-seli

Ah da fällt mir noch was ein, ich hatte mir den Befund der auf dem Rezept für Krankengymnastik stand mal aufgeschrieben ich schreib ihn auch hier mal hin:  Wirbelsäule / Lang: Funktionsstörung/Schmerzen D. Gelenkfuntionsstörung,-Blockierung (Auch ISG oder Kopfgelenk) Unteres Cervicalsyndrom BWS Syndrom M. Costotransversalgelenksblockierung, ISG Blockierung RE.  Das hatte ich von dem Arzt der mich eingerenkt hatte. Das es nach dem Einrenken nicht besser geworden ist weiß der ja auch noch nicht aber ich hab ja noch ein Termin bei ihm...aber ich will nich nochmal eingerenkt werden ich hoffe der macht das nich nochmal.....das ist doch bestimmt auch nicht gut oder? Aßerdem habe ich danach nen Migräneanfall gehabt. An der stelle bvor ich es vergesse, ich weiß grad garnicht ob ich erwähnt hatte das ich eine Serienblockade hatte also von oben bis unten. Ich hatte und hab manchmal immernoch schmerzen am steißbein. Das hatte ich damals beim Orthopäden gesagt und dann hat er unten auch gleich noch was eingerenkt und meinte das ich ne serien blockade habe oder so.
liebe Grüße Seli

----------


## wheelchairpower

Hallo Seli, 
ich rate dir ganz dringend, dass du deine Eisenwerte untersuchen lässt. Dadurch, dass du kein Fleisch isst, kann es zu Eisenmangel kommen. Anzeichen sind unter anderem deine Augenränder und die Blässe. Bei starkem Eisenmangel wird dir weder Kräuterblut noch Rote Beete oder die Einnahme von Schüßler helfen. Du benötigst dann Ferro Sanol Duodenal, welches dir dein Arzt verschreibt. Zusätzlich kannst du dann Rote Beete oder anderes Gemüse zu dir nehmen, welches die Eisenaufnahme begünstigt.  http://www.ferro.de/1/90.html

----------


## Justitia

Hallo Seli 
Beides, sowohl magnesium phosphoricum als auch ferrum phosphoricum Mangel kann sich antlitzdiagnostisch in roten Wangen äußern. Du kannst natürlich auch von Beiden einen Mangel haben.
Deine Vorliebe für Wärme spricht aber eher für Magnesium.
Die typische Magnesiaröte ist eine unnatürliche zarte Röte, die aussieht, als lägen zwei Münzen links und rechts neben den Nasenflügeln.
Hier die Beschreibung für den Eisenmangel (Ferrum). Angaben aus: Schüßler-Salze typgerecht, Günther H. Heepen *"Mangelzeichen im Antlitz und am Körper:* Der "Ferrum-Schatten" ist das auffälligste Zeichen im Gesicht-eine schwärzlich bläuliche Verfärbung am inneren Augenwinkel. Die Augen wirken dadurch dunkel umrahmt, auch die Lieder können dunkle Schatten zeigen. Ist der Mangel im Körper stärker, tritt zusätzlich eine leichte Rötung an Ohren Wangen und Stirn auf. Die Zunge ist rein, spiegelglatt, manchmal auch leicht gerötet und bei Fieber trocken. Mangelzeichen sind auch struppige, trockene Haare, welke Haut, Längs-und Querrillen an den Fingernägeln."  
Wie Wheelchairpower schon geschrieben hat, läßt sich ein Eisenmangel gut im Blut feststellen. Es kann auch sein, dass dieser bereits zu einer Anämie (Blutarmut) geführt hat.
Bezüglich des Ferrum Sanol duodenal ist dies zwar eine effektive Methode den Eisenspeicher wieder aufzufüllen, wird aber leider nicht von Jedem gut vertragen. Das  Kräuterblut ist da besser verträglich, wenn vielleicht auch das Auffüllen der Speicher damit etwas länger dauert. Mit Schüßler-Salz Nr.3 Ferrum phosphoricum wirst Du den Eisenspeicher nicht auffüllen können, es ist mehr eine Möglichkeit den Organismus mit direkt verwertbaren (keine Umbauprozesse mehr notwendig) Eisen zu versorgen.
Deine weißlich belegte Zunge und Dein Milchbart deuten auf einen Mangel an Calcium phosphoricum hin.
Mir ist aufgefallen, dass bei Deinen Mängeln jeweils die Phosphoricum Komponente beteiligt ist. Phosphat ist hauptsächlich in Milch , Fleisch, Fisch und Eiern vertreten. Alles Sachen, die bei Deiner Ernährungsform nicht vorkommen. Reich an Phosphat aus dem pflanzlichen Bereich ist der Bulgur. Vielleicht kannst Du den ja essenstechnisch mal mit auf den Speiseplan setzen.
Schön ist natürlich, dass es Dir schon etwas besser geht. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## wheelchairpower

> Justitia: Bezüglich des Ferrum Sanol duodenal ist dies zwar eine effektive Methode den Eisenspeicher wieder aufzufüllen, wird aber leider nicht von Jedem gut vertragen.

 Ferro Sanol Duodenal ist im Gegensatz zu Ferro Sanol Dragée, eine Kapsel und löst sich erst im Darm auf, was angenehmer ist. Und wenn man es während der Mahlzeit einnimmt, obwohl in der PB steht, dass man die Kapsel vor dem Essen einnehmen soll, dann verträgt man dieses Medikament besser.

----------


## Justitia

Das die verzögerte Freisetzung durch die Kapseln verträglicher ist leuchtet ein. Ich bin mir nur unsicher, ob bei der Einnahme mit dem Essen nicht irgendwelche anderen unerwünschten Verdrängungen oder Verbindungen entstehen können. (Hab jetzt nicht nachgeforscht, aber manchmal ist das der Grund warum etwas vor den Mahlzeiten eingenommen werden soll). Es gibt aber auch ferro sanol in Kapseln gleich mit B12. http://www.ferro.de/1/71.html.   Wenn Seli dies dann verträgt, könnte dann ja die B12 Versorgung gleich mit erfolgen.

----------


## wheelchairpower

Wenn man sie vor den Mahlzeiten nimmt, findet die Aufnahme schneller statt. Oft bekommt man aber Bauchweh von diesem Medi, daher kann man es auch zu der Mahlzeit einnehmen. Ich habe es so immer gemacht, weil mir mein Arzt es so empfohlen hat. Es gab dadurch kein Bauchweh mehr.

----------


## Justitia

Hab mal ein bischen rumgelesen. Danach wird wohl die Magnesium Aufnahme durch die Anwesenheit des Eisens behindert. Wäre ja nicht so schön, wenn man einen Mangel auf Kosten eines anderen Mangels behebt. 
Jetzt ist ja auch nicht jeder gleich empfindlich. Es muß ja nicht sein das Seli mit Magenschmerzen, Durchfall oder Verstopfung reagiert. Manchmal muß man halt schauen, wie die Eisenzufuhr am Besten bewerkstelligt werden kann.

----------


## wheelchairpower

Hat ja niemand gesagt, dass sie Magenschmerzen etc. bei Einnahme bekommt. Ich erwähnte nur deswegen die Einnahme zu den Mahlzeiten, da du geschrieben hast, dass nicht jeder dieses Medi verträgt. 
Mit Ferro Sanol hatte ich schon oft zu tun, sowohl als Dragée als auch den Kapseln. Die Kapseln (Duodonal) sind eindeutig die bessere Wahl. 
Eisen ist sehr wichtig, daher wäre es sehr wichtig, dass Seli ihr Blut untersuchen lässt. Ich glaube nämlich, sie hat Eisenmangel aufgrund der Ernährung und ihren Symptomen.

----------


## kleine-seli

Hallo an Justitia und wheelchairpower,
ich finde es echt total lieb was ihr euch für eine Mühe macht! Ich werde das demnächst austesten was mir felt, bei einer Heilpraktikerin. Die macht das irgendwie über den Puls. Im Blut kann man das glaub meist nicht so gut feststellen. Das Dryfosan neheme ich generell immer vor dem Essen, wenn ich es nicht vergesse sogar eine viertelstunde früher. Und der Tipp mit dem Bulgur essen---danke :-) ich wusste garnicht das es so gut ist aber auf jeden fall steht Bulgur ziemlich weit oben auf meiner Essensliste ich ess das nämlich total gerne :-) nehme es teilweiße auch mit in die Schule! :-) Auf jeden Fall nochmal danke an euch! 
liebe Grüße 
Seli

----------


## wheelchairpower

> Hallo an Justitia und wheelchairpower,
> ...austesten was mir felt, bei einer Heilpraktikerin. Die macht das irgendwie über den Puls. Im Blut kann man das glaub meist nicht so gut feststellen...

 Guten Morgen kleine Seli, 
mh... also, dass man über das Blut schlechter diagnostizieren kann als beim Puls messen, halte ich für ein Gerücht. Man kann im Blut nämlich sehr viel feststellen!  :Smiley:  Durch Pulsmessung kann der HP nicht die HB Werte deines Blutes bestimmen, die aussagen ob du Eisenmangel hast oder nicht. Auch kann man nicht per Puls feststellen, ob du unter Vitamin B 12 Mangel leidest usw usw... 
Bitte gehe zu einem richtigen Arzt! Blutbilder sind 100%-ig besser als ein Pulsschlag!

----------


## kleine-seli

Hi nein, du hast das falsch verstanden, sie testet die einzelnen Mineralien und dann den Puls (ich glaube wie ich dann darauf reagiere) , vielleicht auch noch was anderes, aber so ganz genau weiß ich das ja noch nich weil ich noch nich bei ihr war. Zum Arzt muss ich eh nochmal. Es könnte auch sein das mir Ohrakupunktur hilft, das wird die Heilpraktikerin dann schon wissen was  sie macht. Ich werde mir von ihr auch erstmal ein Rat einholen.
liebe Grüße

----------


## Justitia

Hallo Seli, 
du mußt doch eh noch mal zum Arzt. So eine kleine Blutabnahme schadet doch nicht und es wäre bezüglich eines möglichen Eisenmangels eine relativ sichere Diagnostik.
Kann ja auch sein, dass Beide (Arzt und Heilpraktikerin) dann zum gleichen Ergebnis kommen. 
Hoffe Du berichtest uns zu welchen Ergebnissen die Heilpraktikerin gelangt ist.  
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## kleine-seli

Hallo Justitia,
Ja wie gesagt ich hab morgen eh ein Termin beim Arzt, ich werde ihn dann mal fragen. Mit der Heilpraktikerin warte ich erstmal so lange, bis ich das MRT gemacht habe. Den Termin fürs MRT hab ich am 05.03.09.  Ich schreibe auf jeden Fall nochmal!
liebe Grüße Seli

----------


## kleine-seli

Hallo,
Ich hatte ja heute mein MRT Termin!!
Jiiiiihuuuuuuu es ist nichts drauf zu sehen, was beunruhigend ist! :-) ich bin happy. Jetzt stellt sich natürlich die Frage, was ist es dann? Ist es nur ein Mineralienmangel? Mir wurde erklärt, dass ein Körper mehr Mineralien verbraucht wenn er unter Stress ist, oder auch wenn man schmerzen hat----beides ist bei mir der Fall! Vielleicht weiß ja jemand Rat! 
Liebe Grüße Seli

----------


## kleine-seli

Hallo,
hm auf einem MRT sieht man ja auch nicht alles oder? Was könnte das denn sein :Huh?:  Ich werde bald wahnsinnig...... hoffentlich kann mir einer von euch helfen!!!! 
Liebe Grüße und danke schonmal
Seli

----------


## Muschel

Hast Du nun nach dem MRT nochmals einen Termin bei dem überweisenden Arzt? Er wird den Befund mit Dir besprechen und Dir ggfs. weitere Behandlungsmöglichkeiten aufweisen.  
Warst Du mittlerweile bei der Blutabnahme wegen der Eisenwerte? 
Gruß, Andrea

----------


## kleine-seli

Hi Andrea, ja ich war nochmal bei dem Arzt da ich ein Artest für meine Ausbildung gebraucht hab, da hab ich ihm den Brief auch gegeben. Ich soll schwimmen gehen und Rückenschule machen. Rückenschule also Wirbelsäulengymnastik mach ich schon seit kurz vor Weihnachten aber besser ist davon nichts geworden..... zum Schwimmen bin ich garnicht gekommen, hoffe aber das ich das jetzt mal jeden Samstag mache. Er hat auch gesagt das das jetzt noch eine Weile dauern kann/wird bis das wieder weg ist. Aber liegt es wirklich nur an der Muskulatur? Bin ziemlich Ratlos. Verdammt das mit dem Mineralienhaushalt hab ich vergessen anzusprechen! 
Liebe Grüße Seli

----------


## kleine-seli

Halli hallo,
so ich war jetzt bei der Heilpraktikerin! Sie meinte, das ich das Magnesium ruhig weiternehemn soll und hat gesagt, das Silicea auch ganz gut wäre. Sie meint auch, dass es bei mir eher von den Nerven kommt als von der Muskulatur. Kann gut sein, weil wenn ich Stress habe, dann ist es schlimmer. Außerdem hat sie mir Akupunkturnadeln ins Ohr gemacht. Hab jetzt zwei stück drinnen, die so etwa dre Wochen drin bleiben mal sehen ob es was bringt. Im moment gehe ich auch wieder zur Krankengymnastik. Die Physiotherapeutin meinte, das meine Wirbelsäule wie ein kaputter Stoßdämpfer ist, sie federt nicht wie normalerweiße und das wirkt sich dann alles auf die Oberen Halswirbel aus. (meisten Probleme hab ich mit dem Atlas und dem Axis) zum Arzt wollte ich aber auch nochmal gehen, und irgendwann im April hab ich auch noch nen Termin beim Orthopäden---bin mal gespannt, hoffe nur das da nich wieder was "eingerenkt" wird,sofern man das bei Wirbeln so nennen kann. 
Liebe Grüße Seli

----------


## Christiane

Frag mal den Orthopäden, ob er dir "manuelle Therapie" verschreibt. Damit kann die Krankengymnastin die beiden Halswirbel gezielt richten.

----------


## kleine-seli

Danke Christiane, werd ich machen :-) Aber irgendwie is schon so viel gemacht worden, vielleicht das auch schon, ich kann mir ja nicht alles merken. Was würde denn bei meinem hws problem bei manueller Therapie gemacht? 
Liebe Grüße Seli

----------


## Christiane

Bei der MT werden mit bestimmten Grifftechniken Gelenkblockaden gelöst und verkürzte Muskeln und Bänder gedehnt. Fühlt sich ein bißchen komisch an, ist aber bei korrekter Durchführung schnell und undramatisch gemacht.

----------


## kleine-seli

hört sich ja gut an, aber ich würde mir mitlerweile fast alles machen lassen, bin jetzt abgehärtet ;-) 
Liebe Grüße Seli

----------

